# Chewing



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So, I have the weirdest dog ever I think. I cannot get Chloe to chew on anything. We've tried duck feet, pigs ears, antlers, and bully sticks. She is just not interested in it at all. The only thing I can get her to chew are rawhides. I know that those aren't supposed to be very good for out little ones. I was talking to the manager at a local pet store that is big on only selling 4 and 5 star foods and only treats from the United States. They are the ones who got me into feeding Chloe Fromm. So, I respect their opinion. She told me that rawhides can be ok if you only let them chew them under supervision. If they start to come apart then they should be taken away. 

I was just wondering what is the reason for not allowing rawhides? Is it only because the small pieces can cause bowel obstructions? If so, would it be ok to allow her to chew if i have a close eye on her and I only get ones made in the US? She has to chew for the health of her teeth, so I'm trying to figure out a balance about what is safe for her and what is good for her teeth.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ya know..I give Miya rawhides. I don't do it often, about once a month or maybe twice in a month on occasion. She just had one yesterday and that was the first time in over 2 months. zoo..she loves them and I love a happy Miya. The way I look at it is I were feeding them often, I'd be worried about obstructions and such. Luckily she loves bully sticks too so she has those as well. Does Chloe chew on any of her toys, like a rubber toy or a kong?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

She will chewing her kong for a few minutes, but I don't really think its enough. It's not like when she chews on rawhides


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky loves chewing up his dried chicken or duck breast. But that won't last long as he is really quick in finishing it. Other than that he really loves dried chicken necks. He wasn't keen on any chews at all but after giving him dried chicken necks he started trying other things as well that he wouldn't like some time ago. The only thing he still won't like is rawhide.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel switches from hooves to bully sticks (but they go away quick) and Himilayan chews. He loves those! They last a long time. He is still on his first one! I believe they have them on best bullysticks website. They are not cheap! But he likes it and it lasts a lot longer than bully sticks!!


----------



## jackthomas (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds cool and interesting....thanks for sharing keep updating.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

When rawhide gets wet from chewing it gets incredible sticky and can adhere/get stuck on the way down causing choking and massive gut problems if it gets that far.

There's so many other things to try, I've recently tried teeny weeny little dehydrated whitebait/fish, dehydrated fish roe/eggs and the general love bulls' willies and tendons of any sort. Many in USA swear by antlers which are great.

If she loves her Fromm, try burying treats in there for a while so it absorbs some of the smell, flavour & oils etc.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Zeus and Isis love chewing my walls despite all the toys I have for them :/ .....it could be worse LOL!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Did anyone give antlers yet? I saw them in my local pet store but was really unsure about them. They seem really hard and I am worried Rocky is going to bite his teeth out when trying to chew it. Any experiences?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Did anyone give antlers yet? I saw them in my local pet store but was really unsure about them. They seem really hard and I am worried Rocky is going to bite his teeth out when trying to chew it. Any experiences?


There's definitely a few girls here who give their Chis antlers. I know jesuschick gives them to her girls and they love them.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to get Oscar a kong for when I'm at work. What kind should I get? What should I put in it..I'm allergic to nuts so peanut butter for us. Oscar needs to lose a bit more weight so I don't want to give him too much extra. He's on acana and is eating exactly the recommend amount for his weight and I've been exercising him more. Thoughts?


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Ooh and also, a peg store employee recommended a pig snout..is that safe and healthy?


----------



## MAISY-MERLE (Sep 6, 2012)

My two love antlers! It would take a chihuahua ages to get through an antler! They are really durable!! My two have had theres 7 wks and they havnt managed to break one piece off yet! They love the middle! They also love there rawhides but since seeing these comments i will not give them as often!! I will look into bully sticks as i keep seeing them mentioned alot on here! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We've tried antlers and Chloe is not interested at all. The people at the pet store told me to soak them in chicken broth and see if that entices her. Any other ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Rocky wouldn't be too interested in antlers either :-/. I think I will rather order some natural chews than buying the antlers from the pet shop.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish i had the problem. My luna wont stop chewing on things. i think i have gone through like five pairs of flip flops and sandals this summer.


----------

